# Solved: "This problem occurred because the network did not assign a network address"



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

For 2 years, My XP computer has had no problems picking up 10-20 wireless connections in my neighborhood,some i could connect to,some i could not because they were secured.

i decided to go straight  , and purchase DSL.

i bought a new computer(vista) and got a westell 327 DSL modem,which is also a wireless router. The new computer is working fine, i called Verizon to set up the new computer's dsl wireless network,that worked out fine.

My old computer,the one i spoke about opening this thread, that computer immediately picked up the DSL signal from my new computer in the other room.. The signal was excellent and the name of the network WAS ON THE LIST of the dozen other wireless connections i could connect to. Problem is when i went to connect to my own DSL network, i got this error message:

"Limited or no connectivity
You might not be able to access the internet or some network resource. This problem occurred because the network did not assign a network address to the computer."

I typed in the correct password,the little icon in the corner of my computer said both computers were connected, and with an excellent signal strength. Reiterating: i could still connect and go online with the other avaiable networks running the computer,but not my own.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

You may not have the DHCP enaled in the new router.

Please do the following:

For you main computer connected to the router directly:

Start-Run-CMD-IPCONFIG 
Copy and paste the result

For the wirless computer first try to connect to the new router, then do 

Start-Run-CMD-IPCONFIG 
Copy and paste the result


Label the resutl as which one is which

Thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In addition, you mention multiple wireless networks, so I would assume it's likely that you probably have interference issues. One way to deal with them is to make your signal stand tall above the others. 

You could use this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power. Add to that this hi-gain antenna Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna, and you'll have a nice strong signal.

Make sure you have WPA/WPA2 encryption enabled with a long and random key, since you'll be seen far and wide!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

invalidusername said:


> You may not have the DHCP enaled in the new router.
> ...
> Start-Run-CMD-IPCONFIG


It is also possible that the all in one modem / wireless router has DHCP enabled but is configured to give out only one DHCP address. Some DSL ISP's residential packages stipulate they are for connecting ONE computer.

Adding a space and */ALL* after the IPCONFIG command will return a few more useful bits of information, like the DHCP settings of the computer.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Issue solved. 

A Verizon rep. spent about 50 minutes with my computer with the issue. 
It seems the issue was with the first computer where the modem was connected too. The rep though a remote connection to my computer,went into network conections,deleted connections and reinstalled them. Also a ethernet (yellow code)was connected from the dsl modem to my first computer---for some reason the cord was causing issues. The ethernet cord was permantly disconnected.

thanks everyone


----------

